# Neubau Automatisieren oder nicht?



## mnuesser (15 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich wird mein Häusle gebaut und ich darf mir Gedanken machen,
in welchem Umfang ich Automatisieren möchte...

Kurze Infos zu meinem Haus:
Keller, Zisterne, Gasheizung, Solarthermie, Wasser-geführter Kamin, Aussen-Jalousieen

Folgendes habe ich mal angedacht:

1. Helligkeitssensoren auf den Aussenwänden, um bei bestimmten Schwellwerten die Jalousieen 
herunter zu fahren
2. Temperatursensor aussen
3. Stromwandler zur Erfassung des Verbrauchten Stromes
4. Gesteuerte Steckdosen für Gartenbeleuchtung / Bewässerung / Weihnachtsdeko

Bei den Lampen im Haus bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher was ich da machen soll,
genauso wie mit den restlichen Steckdosen...

Was habt Ihr denn schönes realisiert, oder was würdet Ihr mir raten?

Achja, zur Automatisierung steht hier eine S7-1500 bereit...


----------



## Matze001 (15 August 2015)

Hallo Markus,

dann werf ich mal in den Raum:

Automatisiert ist folgendes:

Diverse Steckdosen über Relais (Schreibtisch, Küche, Steckdosen für z.B. Stehlampen/Lichterketten/etc)
Beleuchtung über DALI (5x1,5mm2 -> Durch die Bude gezogen... Alles mit erschlagen) Gibt schöne Vorschaltgeräte für LED Spots, ist klasse wenn man alles dimmen kann (aber auch nicht ganz billig)
Klingel über Relais auf DI geführt (Bisher nur zur Info)
Rollläden 
Außenhelligkeitssensor (Steuert z.Zt. die Helligkeit im Flur -> Wenn es Dunkel ist Flurlicht auf 2% ein - Ist ein super "Pinkellicht". Lichttaster hat weiter funktion, nach 10min wird wieder auf Pinkellicht gedimmt)
Außenbeleuchtung (Fort Knox ist schlechter Beleuchtet... hab damals nen Schwung 10W LED Strahler für 9,50€ gekauft... die sind echt top (hätte ich NIE erwartet für den Preis!)
Kommunikation mit Stromzähler (Nur Werte lesen)
Kommunikation mit Steuerung der Lüftungsanlage (Nur Lesen -> Ziel ist mal Schreiben und z.B. bei Außentemp > X oder < Y abzuschalten da sonst zu warm oder zu kalt rein kommt)
Kommunikation mit Heizung (In Planung - Nur Werte lesen)


Was meiner Meinung nach am Wichtigsten ist: Mach nicht alles auf einmal! Du drehst durch. Bau dein Haus, sieh alles vor (z.B. mit vielen Leerrohren oder mit Leitungen die Du erstmal nicht brauchst).
Mach Dir ein gutes Konzept für die Verlegung der Leitungen. Ich habe z.B. auf dem Dachboden eine Trasse einmal im Kreis rum und springe einfch mit allen Leitungen nach unten. Kenne aber 
auch jemanden der einen Kriechgang um das ganze Dachgeschoss hat, und dann von hinten an jede Wand kommt. Der bohrt nen Loch in die Wand, Dose rein, Kabel von hinten ran werfen und fertig.

Solltest Du den "Luxus" nicht haben würde ich ein Ringrohr in jedem Raum in den Installationszonen ziehen und alles mit Einzelader verdrahten. Willst Du eine weitere Steckdose machst die Sicherung aus, Bohrst dein Loch, triffst mit
Viel Glück auch das Ringrohr, ziehst die durchtrennten Leitungen neu (wie praktisch, sind schon zugdrähte da :-D ) und hast ne weitere Steckdose.

Sieh überall wo es sinnvoll ist Netzwerkkabel vor! Also Wohnzimmer (TV), Büro, Kinderzimmer (Die bekommen irgendwann auch mal PCs), Küche (Webradio), usw. 
Wenn der Platz da ist hau irgendwo nen kleinen 19" Schrank mit Patchfeld und Switch hin. Das kostet nicht viel und Du hast alles weg. 

Wenn Du eine Garage hast:

Zieh eine vollkommen überdimensionierte Leitung rüber für Strom (5x6 oder 5x10) damit Du da im Zweifelsfall mal ne Verteilung rein setzen könntest. Nen Kumpel baut sich nun
quasi ne Autowerkstatt in die Garage und hätte das auch gern gehabt... Netzwerkkabel ist dort auch Pflicht, vielleicht kommt da ja mal ne ET200 Station rein für Licht + Garagentor?

So mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein!

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Aus eigener Erfahrung: Hautpverteilung ... das was Du planst (inkl. Reserve 10%) reicht nie... plane mit 30-75% Reserve... gerade bei Automation.


----------



## Knaller (15 August 2015)

Moin
Haus aus dem Jahr 1960. Erdgeschoss ist bereits renoviert.  Hab KNX verbaut.   Alles in Rohr.   Ringleitung in den Räumen. Rolladenkästen mit 230 Volt und KNX angefahren.      Im Keller alles in Kabelkanäle



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Glarner (15 August 2015)

Hallo
Hier ein paar Inputs von meiner Seite: http://www.spshaus.ch/Haustechnik-Hauptverteilung.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 August 2015)

Martin Glarner schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hier ein paar Inputs von meiner Seite: http://www.spshaus.ch/Haustechnik-Hauptverteilung.html



Da bin ich ich ja froh das ich bei mir alles mit Wechsel und Kreuzschaltung hinbekommen habe.

Und gut das ich den Spieltrieb bei mir unterbinden konnte.


----------



## mnuesser (15 August 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da bin ich ich ja froh das ich bei mir alles mit Wechsel und Kreuzschaltung hinbekommen habe.
> 
> Und gut das ich den Spieltrieb bei mir unterbinden konnte.



Ja, ich hadere auch mit mir, ich überlege zumindest die "normale" Zimmerbeleuchtung klassisch zu verdrahten...


----------



## mnuesser (15 August 2015)

Was haltet Ihr von Bussystemen (ich meine KNX und so kram)... 
Wie lange wird man da Ersatzteile bekommen?


----------



## Matze001 (15 August 2015)

Ich sag es mal so... 

Da Du Dich mit der Materie SPS auskennst bist Du meiner Meinung nach damit am Besten bedient.
Eine SPS mit ihrem genormten E/A kannst Du mit allem ersetzen... sei es Siemens, Beckhoff, Wago, ABB, Rockwell, ... und bei Siemens sieht man z.B. das noch 20 Jahre alte S5 wie Sand am Meer in der Bucht liegen (Wie philisophisch).

Außerdem hast Du meiner Meinung nach auch mehr Freiheiten mit der SPS, KNX ist da etwas eingeschränkter. 
Und wenn es KNX mal nicht mehr geben sollte, ist es weg, ne SPS gibts immer in irgend einer Form (Wie bereits oben erwähnt).

Was Du mit der SPS umsetzt ist deine Entscheidung. der WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) muss entsprechend hoch liegen.
Zum Thema Beleuchtung: Gerade hier macht die SPS ziemlich Sinn. Ab dem Moment wo man keine Lichtschalter mehr braucht, und vergessen hat was welcher davon macht
wurde es richtig umgesetzt. Das Ziel der Automation ist ja so wenig wie möglich selbst eingreifen zu müssen. Wenn Du z.B. DALI einsetzt kannst Du an den EVG einen Ersatzwert einstellen, wenn der Bus ausfällt.
Somit sitzt Du nicht im Dunkeln, hast aber ggf. auch Licht was Du nicht haben willst (Ersatzwerte im Schlafzimmer Nachts um 3Uhr will auch keiner!)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 August 2015)

Beim Licht würde ich auf moderne LED Technik setzen Philips HUE oder Osram Lifgtify,
das kannst du wieder zurückbauen auf 100 Watt Glühbirnen. Ein Smartphone hat ja heute
schon jeder 3 Jähriger und kann somit das Licht Steuern. 

Bei Jalousinen und Heizung würde ich eher auf die Produkte der Hersteller setzen, eine
Heizung wird gerne nach 15 - 20 Jahren ersetzt und dann kann es sein das die ganze 
selbst gebaute Steuerungstechnik nicht mehr passt. 
Ähnlich sehe ich das bei den Jalousinen, heute hast du 3 Fach verglassung in 10 Jahren
gibt es wieder ein spezialglas, was abdunkelt und im Raum Licht macht, dann ist alles
wertlos was du heute bastelst. 
Zum anderen baust du dir keine Wertminderung in dein Haus, wenn du es mal verkaufen 
must, nicht jeder Hauskäufer ist SPS-Programmierer und möchte an Weinachten einen 
Spezialisten kommen lassen, weil die blöde Steuerung in den Stop gegangen ist.


----------



## mnuesser (15 August 2015)

Licht steuern per Smartphone und Tablet lehne ich strickt ab, eigentlich möchte ich noch auf nen Schalter drücken und das Licht geht an...
Zumindest in den Wohnräumen... 

Muss man nen speziellen Stromzähler haben, um die Impulse abzufangen?
Heizung muss nicht sein, höchstens zur Darstellung...


----------



## GLT (16 August 2015)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von Bussystemen (ich meine KNX und so kram)...
> Wie lange wird man da Ersatzteile bekommen?


KNX (instabus, EIB) gibt es seit über 20 Jahren - und das allerneueste Gerät aus 2015 kann in ein System aus den Anfängen verbaut werden - ohne irgendwelche Probleme und/oder Tricksereien. Hersteller/Produkte aus aller Herren-Länder kannst Du bunt durcheinanderwürfeln u. dir die Pralinen raussuchen.
Selbst wenn ein Hersteller verschwindet - ersetzt man im Rep-Fall das Gerät durch eines, eines anderen Herstellers.



Matze001 schrieb:


> Und wenn es KNX mal nicht mehr geben sollte, ist es weg,...


wer weiss was irgendwann mal ist, aber so schnell stirbt KNX sicherlich nicht



Matze001 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Beleuchtung: Gerade hier macht die SPS ziemlich Sinn. Ab dem  Moment wo man keine Lichtschalter mehr braucht, und vergessen hat was  welcher davon macht...


Gerade in dem Bereich hat KNX schon seit über 20 Jahren erhebliche Vorteile gegenüber einer SPS - KNX kommt schliesslich aus der Installationsecke u. kann mit den nötigen Spannungen/Strömen/Funktionen out-of-box aufwarten.



Matze001 schrieb:


> Wenn Du z.B. DALI einsetzt kannst Du an den EVG einen Ersatzwert einstellen, wenn der Bus ausfällt.


DALI lässt sich (kommt ja auch aus der Inst.-Ecke) kinderleicht in KNX integrieren - UND KNX kann bei Busausfällen auch normale Schaltkanäle in definierte Zustände schalten (ganz ohne Zusatzgebastel wie bei einer SPS).



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei Jalousinen und Heizung würde ich eher auf die Produkte der Hersteller setzen, eine
> Heizung wird gerne nach 15 - 20 Jahren ersetzt und dann kann es sein das die ganze selbst gebaute Steuerungstechnik nicht mehr passt.


Bei Beschattung auf KEINEN Fall Herstellersysteme, die sterben schneller weg wie die Fliegen, sind inkompatibel bis dorthinaus, überteuert u. unflexibel.

Bei Heizung muss man differenzieren zwischen

Wärmeverteilung - hier würde ich lieber auf offenere System setzen z.B. KNX 
Wärmeerzeugung
Preisnachlässe für Heizungen ohne Steuerung sind im EFH-Bereich nicht oder kaum erzielbar u. was man eh schon hat, kann man auch nutzen.
Man muss aber damit rechnen, dass nach nur wenigen Jahren nicht nur eine defekte Steuerung, sondern auch noch viel Gedöns drumrum mit ausgetauscht werden muss - bestes Negativbeispiel Viessman. 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zum anderen baust du dir keine Wertminderung in dein Haus, ...


SPSen sind (neben selbstgestrickten Lösungen) Sonderlocken im EFH-Bereich u. dürften so einen Effekt hervorrufen; bei KNX ist dies weniger zutreffend. Aber soll ja auch Leute geben, die keine elektrischen Jalousien/Rollläden möchten.


Eines DER Pluspunkte ist bei KNX der Szenenansatz - ist das Bussystem so realisiert, genügt ein Knopfdruck u. der Raum stellt sich nach Nutzerwunsch ein.
Eine Änderung kann der Nutzer ganz ohne Spezialkenntnisse selber einrichten - so leicht, dass es sogar 5jährige Kinder können.


----------



## RobiHerb (16 August 2015)

*Simpel ...*



GLT schrieb:


> Man muss aber damit rechnen, dass nach nur wenigen  Jahren nicht nur eine defekte Steuerung, sondern auch noch viel Gedöns  drumrum mit ausgetauscht werden muss - bestes Negativbeispiel Viessman.



Kann ich bestätigen, aber die neue Steuerung, die mit dem neuen Kessel kam, kann auch einiges mehr und besser.



GLT schrieb:


> Aber soll ja auch Leute geben, die keine elektrischen Jalousien/Rollläden möchten.



Wer seine Rolläden nicht mehr hochkriegt, sollte einmal über Altersheim oder mehr Sport nachdenken.

Ansonsten  hat sich meine Philosophie von damals bewährt, so simpel wie möglich  aber stabil. Ich lebe jetzt fast 40 Jahre im eigenen, selbstgebauten  Haus ("Freunde und Nachbarn Hilfe") und ich würde nur folgendes heute  anders machen:

Mehrere Leerrohre bis zum Querschnitt 100mm vom Keller bis ganz oben,
Leer Wasser Rohre wegen Klowasser aus Brunnen und Solar,
Fussboden UND Heizkörper Heizung,
Dachausrichtung nach Süd wegen Solar.
Überlegen, ob doppelte Stromversorgung sinnvoll, Stromnetz UND Solar Eigenerzeugung (z.B. 12 Volt Beleuchtungs Netz).

Elektronik/Automatik  hat mir bisher noch nie gefehlt, ausser ggf. Heizungs Ferneinschaltung. Aber mit einem Nachbar ein Bierchen trinken, weil der das auf  Telefonanruf erledigt, macht auch Freude, wenn man vom Urlaub oder so wieder heim kommt.

Und als Häuslebauer nie  vergessen, alles kann kaputt gehen und veraltet. Alles Extra kostet Geld und die Bank  freut sich mit. 

Je eher man die Bank wieder los ist, um so früher kann  man dann ohne Risiko mit Extras (die dann schon wieder neuer sind) spielen.


----------



## daschris (16 August 2015)

hi
ich hab alle Schalter als Enocean ausgeführt. Das läuft jetzt seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme. Es ist halt super da man sehr flexibel bei der Position und verknüpfen von Funktionen ist.
Ich hab z.b. alle Rollos im WZ auf einem Taster... jetzt werden abends immer alle per klick runtergefahren.
Auch Lichtgruppen umkonfigurieren dauert nur Sekunden.
Um dann alles einzeln schalten zu können gibt es noch einen Thanos mini display
jeder raum hat ein 5x1,5 für die Steckdosen, deswegen habe ich 2 geschaltete eine dauer Phase pro raum. Sehr praktisch für Stehlampen oder auch Stromsparen (wegschalten der unnötigen Verbraucher am Abend per Tastendruck)
Jeder raum hat mindestens 2 Gigbit LANs --> für mich das wichtigste da wir fast nur noch gestreamte sachen schauen.
Dazu gehört auch noch der Miniserver im Abstellraum mit tv karte zum aufnehmen.

ich find halt Enocean super wegen der Flexibilität und der Preis hält sich auch in Grenzen. Und vor allem ist es ein weitverbreiteter Standard.
In Zukunft soll noch ein Webbasiertes SCADA dazukommen mit dem man dann auch das Enocean protokol schicken kann

sonstiges:
Steckdosen unter der decke habe sich bewährt um WLan repeater zu stecken
Wlan dosenradio funktioniert super und endlich kann ich die musik im bad hören die ich will (Busch-Jäger)
Stromzähler lese ich direkt über lan aus
heizung würde ich nichts machen meine hat alles was ich brauche onboard (urlaubsschaltung, partyschaltung, jahreskalender)


----------



## emilio20 (16 August 2015)

Hallo
ich habe alles mit einer S7 gemacht. Über ein Raspberry pi kann mann die Schnitstelle zwischen , Enocen, Z Wave FS20  zur SPS bildet. Hierfür habe ich Fhem auf dem Raspberry installiert und  es geht schon soweit.

http://www.fhemwiki.de/wiki/S7
http://www.fhemwiki.de/wiki/EnOcean_Starter_Guide

Steckdosen schalte ich über Fritz DCET 200 die auch Energiewerte ausgeben. Die Komunikation zur S7 läuft über das Raspberry pi und fhem.


----------



## GLT (16 August 2015)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, aber die neue Steuerung, die mit dem neuen Kessel kam, kann auch einiges mehr und besser.


Das ist das perverse - für die Steuerung alleine wird soviel verlangt, dass der komplette Kessel oft günstiger ist. Ein Kesseltausch lange vor dem eigentlichen Nutzzeitende.



RobiHerb schrieb:


> Wer seine Rolläden nicht mehr hochkriegt, sollte einmal über Altersheim oder mehr Sport nachdenken.


So kann mans natürlich auch betrachten , aber stimmt im Grunde nicht.
Zumal solche Argumentationen lustigerweise oft von jenen in solche Bahnen gelenkt werden, die vom Fahrersitz die Seitenscheibe nicht kurbeln können, sondern Knöpfle drücken müssen - aufgrund mangelnder Konstitution oder Faulheit?

Nach gültigen ENEV müssen die Gebäude im "dichter" gebaut werden - ein Kabel abzudichten ist leicht, die sog. "winddichten" Gurtdurchführungen sind absoluter Schrott. Wer grosse Fensterflächen liebt kommt um eine Beschattung nicht rum.
Um beim (unpassenden) KFZ-Vergleich zu bleiben - in einem 10-Jahre-Wegwerfprodukt (mit wenig tägl. Anwesenheit) nehm ich el. FH, aber im EFH laufe ich gerne rum, um manuell zu bedienen.



RobiHerb schrieb:


> Und als Häuslebauer nie  vergessen, alles kann kaputt gehen und veraltet. Alles Extra kostet Geld und die Bank  freut sich mit.
> Je eher man die Bank wieder los ist, um so früher kann  man dann ohne Risiko mit Extras (die dann schon wieder neuer sind) spielen.


Stimmt natürlich. Hinsichtlich moderner Elektrik wird noch so gedacht, aber spätestens bei Bad/Küche setzt die pragmatische Sichtweise wieder aus.

Bei 5000,-- Aufpreis für Automatisierung wird rumüberlegt, aber eine Küche für 20000,-- wird ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, bestellt.
Jeder hat so seine Präferenzen, aber eine halb so teuere Küche ist nicht schlechter u. in Summe hat man mehr (sogar noch 5000,--gespart).


----------



## Blockmove (16 August 2015)

Ich hab hier eine Wago-SPS verbaut.
Wago ist im Bereich Gebäude deutlich besser aufgestellt als Siemens.

Beneuchtung ist zum Teil konventionell über Relais und zum anderen Teil über DALI-Bus.
Gerade bei LED bekommst du DALI-Dimmer deutlich günstiger als KNX.
Die meisten DALI-Dimmer kannst du auch im Notfall als normale Tastdimmer verwenden.

Meine Taster hab ich konventionell angeschlossen. Ich hab GIRA Tastsensor 2 SPS verbaut.
Da hat jeder Einsatz 6 Schliesser und 7 LED (6 * Status + 1*Nachtbeleuchtung).
Somit habe ich zu jedem Schalter ein 16adriges Telefonkabel verlegt.
Das Verkabeln hab ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt als es in der Praxis dann war. Trotzdem würd ich heute hier KNX nehmen.

Die Rollos steuere ich zentral in der Verteilung über SPS und Finder-Relais.

Die Sprechanlage hängt über einen a/b-Wandler an der Fritzbox. Aussen hab ich noch zusätzlich eine IP-Kamera installiert.
Bei Bewegung sendet die Kamera die Bilder per Email.
Das erspart einem manchen Ärger mit bestimmten Paketdiensten ...

Strom- und Gaszähler hab ich nicht vernetzt ... Dadurch wird der Verbrauch auch nicht geringer.

An den Heizkörpern hab ich Homematic Thermostatventile verbaut.
Die Kopplung zwischen SPS und Homematic will ich mit IP-Symcon oder fhem umsetzten.
Das Ganze ist ein Thema für den Herbst.

Wenn du dir neue Hausgeräte anschaffst, dann kannst hier auch auf eine Steuerungsmöglichkeit achten.
Gerade mit einer PV-Anlage gibt es recht interessante Möglichkeiten.
Unser Konzern forscht da gerade recht kräftig daran.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 August 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> Bei 5000,-- Aufpreis für Automatisierung wird rumüberlegt, aber eine Küche für 20000,-- wird ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, bestellt.
> Jeder hat so seine Präferenzen, aber eine halb so teuere Küche ist nicht schlechter u. in Summe hat man mehr (sogar noch 5000,--gespart).



Was bekomme ich für 5.000 EUR Aufpreis bei KNX?

Und der Vergleich mit der Küche ist ein Widerspruch. Wer 
eine moderne Gebäudetechnik will, ist meistens auch nicht
mit einer 0815-Küche zufrieden – das ist ja eine ähnliche 
Ebene.

Bei der Küche hat man dann auch noch das Problem, dass 
sie nicht nur "schön" sein soll, sondern auch funktional – 
zumindest dann, wenn ich der Küche auch gekocht werden 
soll.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 August 2015)

mnuesser schrieb:


> 1. Helligkeitssensoren auf den Aussenwänden, um bei bestimmten Schwellwerten die Jalousieen
> herunter zu fahren
> 2. Temperatursensor aussen
> 3. Stromwandler zur Erfassung des Verbrauchten Stromes
> 4. Gesteuerte Steckdosen für Gartenbeleuchtung / Bewässerung / Weihnachtsdeko



Wir haben digitalstrom eingebaut, weil:


geht über die normale Verteilung 230V
ist überall verfügbar, wo "Strom" ist
ich kann problemlos nachrüsten, wenn Wünsche 
aufkommen, an die ich nicht gedacht habe oder 
die aus Kostengründen zurückgestellt sind
wo es per Kabel schwierig wird, z. B. Rauchmelder 
und Fensterkontakte, ist die Anbindung per EnOcean- 
Funkbridge möglich
benötigt weder Systemintegrator noch einen Programmierer
kann jederzeit zurückgebaut werden, dann laufen die 
Kreuz- und Wechselschaltungen wie vorher

Nachteile:


nur ein Hersteller
Lichteinfall-abhängige Steuerungen der Beschattung im 
Moment nur per Umweg realisierbar


----------



## GLT (16 August 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was bekomme ich für 5.000 EUR Aufpreis bei KNX?


Nicht die Vollausstattung (dürfte ja klar sein), aber auf alle Fälle mehr als absolute Basis (hier spielt natürlich auch die Objektgrösse eine Rolle)
Im typ. EFH ist Beleuchtung geschalten (partiell Präsenz/Helligkeit), Beschattung u. HK drin.

Vielfach wird der Fehler gemacht, das 1*-E-Inst. mit KNX-Vollausstattung verglichen wird (z.B. Rollladen mit Gurt u. elektrisch mit Vollprogramm bei KNX)



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Und der Vergleich mit der Küche ist ein Widerspruch. Wer
> eine moderne Gebäudetechnik will, ist meistens auch nicht mit einer 0815-Küche zufrieden – das ist ja eine ähnliche Ebene.
> 
> Bei der Küche hat man dann auch noch das Problem, dass sie nicht nur "schön" sein soll, sondern auch funktional – zumindest dann, wenn ich der Küche auch gekocht werden soll.


Kein Widerspruch - Küchenpreise entbehren sehr oft einer sachlichen Preisgestaltung - dies ist so gewollt, damit Angebote möglichst schlecht verglichen werden können. Wer das System der Blockpreisung kennt u. jemanden findet, dieses System für sich zu nutzen, spart zigtausende ohne (grossen) Verzicht.

Ob eine Küche funktional ist oder nicht liegt in der Planung u. nicht am Preis; will sagen eine unpraktische, verkorkste Küche kann zigfach teuerer sein, als eine gut geplante Billigküche - funktionaler ist die teuere trotzdem dann nicht.

Preislich auf Qualität zu schliessen funktioniert auch nur bedingt, den der Korpus ist jedesmal das selbe billige Zeugs u. ein Schickimicki-Neff, Miele,...-Herd ist zwar hochpreisig, aber deswegen nicht qualitativ besser, als ein günstiger angebotenes Markenprodukt.
Wer natürlich unbedingt Echtgoldwasserhähne will, die Arbeitsplatte aus Marmor u. Edelhölzer als Front braucht, damit er vlt. mal Würstchen warm macht 
Achtet man auf die echten Qualitätsmerkmale (Korpus-, Bodenstärken, Beschläge/Auszüge) u. sich nicht von "Marken" blenden lässt, einen Küchenverkäufer mit Anstand findet, kann sehr viel Geld sparen u. muss nicht in 20 Jahren seine damals ach so teuere Küche "ertragen", obwohl Frau schon lange ein andere möchte, weil ihr die damalige Traumküche nicht mehr gefällt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2015)

Wenn wir jetzt bei Küchen sind, ich hatte mal einen Auftrag bei einen Kunden
der etwas hochwertige Küchen baute. Kunden könnte er aufzählen, die aus 
Funk und Fernsehen bekannt waren oder eine Turban trugen und ihr Geld mit
Öl gemacht hatten. 

Da waren dann neben den Arbeitsplatten, hält die Korpusse auch aus Granit.
Komischerweise gab es auch Holzoptiken mit Sägeschlag und in Grau, für eine
künstliche Verwitterung. Die Preise lagen gerne bei 100.000,- und mehr. 

Auf jeden Fall sagte der Küchenhersteller, das die meisten Kunden eine billige
Zweitküche im Keller haben, auf der gekocht wird. Die teure Küche ist nur zu
Show für den Illustren Gast, um anzugeben.

Ähnlich sehe ich es mit der Hausautomation, das meiste ist um anzugeben, 
für die Sinnhaftigkeit wird viel Kreativität verwendet um es zu begründen.


----------



## GLT (16 August 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ähnlich sehe ich es mit der Hausautomation, das meiste ist um anzugeben,
> für die Sinnhaftigkeit wird viel Kreativität verwendet um es zu begründen.


Solange man mit seiner Hausautomation nicht mit offenem Fenster, Ellbogen raus 20x laut röhrend die Eisdiele umrunden kann, ist das Zeug im allg. zu unauffällig zum angeben - da es als Statussymbol nicht taugt, reicht ja auch Klickklack, Rollogurte,... u. das Gesparte wird in ein sinnvolles Statussymbolauto gesteckt.*ROFL*


----------



## Morymmus (17 August 2015)

@Gerhard Bäurle


> Wir haben digitalstrom eingebaut, weil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liest sich interessant für die Nachrüstung, aber wie sieht es bei diesem System mit der Abschottung nach "draußen" aus? Beim KNX-Powernet gab es immer den Installationshinweis in die Gebäudezuleitung entsprechende Netzfilter einzubauen, um nicht die vollständige Nachbarschaft mit den KNX-Telegrammen zu "bespaßen"...

@GLT


> Solange man mit seiner Hausautomation nicht mit offenem Fenster, Ellbogen raus 20x laut röhrend die Eisdiele umrunden kann [...]



Ein sehr schönes Bild :-D
Was beim Auto die verstellbaren Stoßdämpfer sind kann mein Haus natürlich mit den Rolläden ;-) - das Lowrider-Haus sozusagen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 August 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> Kein Widerspruch - Küchenpreise entbehren sehr oft einer sachlichen Preisgestaltung - dies ist so gewollt, damit Angebote möglichst schlecht verglichen werden können. Wer das System der Blockpreisung kennt u. jemanden findet, dieses System für sich zu nutzen, spart zigtausende ohne (grossen) Verzicht.



Ein Küchenkauf ist tatsächlich ein Abenteuer für sich – man 
könnte ein Buch schreiben, wenn es nicht schon eines gäbe:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3981485866/

Das System der Blockpreisung kenne ich nicht, Google 
übrigens auch nicht bzw. erst seit gestern:

https://www.google.de/search?q=Blockpreisung




GLT schrieb:


> Preislich auf Qualität zu schliessen funktioniert auch nur bedingt, den der Korpus ist jedesmal das selbe billige Zeugs u. ein Schickimicki-Neff, Miele,...-Herd ist zwar hochpreisig, aber deswegen nicht qualitativ besser, als ein günstiger angebotenes Markenprodukt.
> Wer natürlich unbedingt Echtgoldwasserhähne will, die Arbeitsplatte aus Marmor u. Edelhölzer als Front braucht, damit er vlt. mal Würstchen warm macht
> Achtet man auf die echten Qualitätsmerkmale (Korpus-, Bodenstärken, Beschläge/Auszüge) u. sich nicht von "Marken" blenden lässt, einen Küchenverkäufer mit Anstand findet, kann sehr viel Geld sparen u. muss nicht in 20 Jahren seine damals ach so teuere Küche "ertragen", obwohl Frau schon lange ein andere möchte, weil ihr die damalige Traumküche nicht mehr gefällt.



Diese Häme lässt sich jederzeit auf die Gebäudeautomation 
übertragen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 August 2015)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Liest sich interessant für die Nachrüstung, aber wie sieht es bei diesem System mit der Abschottung nach "draußen" aus? Beim KNX-Powernet gab es immer den Installationshinweis in die Gebäudezuleitung entsprechende Netzfilter einzubauen, um nicht die vollständige Nachbarschaft mit den KNX-Telegrammen zu "bespaßen"...



Hallo, ja, Filter sind erforderlich und Bestandteil des Systems:

http://www.digitalstrom.de/document...h_A1121D003V004_DE_28-02-2014_Final.1.07.html


----------



## SPS-freak1 (17 August 2015)

Also ich sehe die Gebäudeautomation so, dass sich die ganze Welt weiter entwickelt, aber ein EFH heute noch so ausgerüstet wird wie vor 40 Jahren. Ich habe mein Haus auch mit einer Wago Steuerung und KNX automatisiert. Gerade bei der Beschattung möchte ich keine Konventionelle Installation mehr haben. Niemand muss mehr bei Sonnenschein einen Rollo herunter lassen, Nachts sind sie auf der Position wie ich es möchte und bei Regen oder Sturm ist auch alles prima. Natürlich muss alles so realisiert sein, dass auch die Frau des Hauses damit klar kommt. ☺ Aber ich kann mir jetzt nach knapp zwei Jahren es nicht mehr anders vorstellen.


----------



## GLT (18 August 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das System der Blockpreisung kenne ich nicht, Google
> übrigens auch nicht bzw. erst seit gestern:


Mh - über die genaue Begrifflichkeit zu diskutieren ändert nichts an der Sachlage u. wer den Branchenbegriff liefert, werde ich dankend Tribut zollen - sonst ist es mir Latte. An der Sachlage ändert sich deshalb nichts.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Diese Häme lässt sich jederzeit auf die Gebäudeautomation übertragen.


Normalerweise jaulen geschlagene Hunde - wo Du jetzt Häme als Intention siehst, bleibt mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> Mh - über die genaue Begrifflichkeit zu diskutieren ändert nichts an der Sachlage u. wer den Branchenbegriff liefert, werde ich dankend Tribut zollen - sonst ist es mir Latte. An der Sachlage ändert sich deshalb nichts.



Sorry, das ich mich hier undeutlich ausgedrückt habe.

Ich habe "Blockpreisung" nicht verstanden.  

Ich wollte nicht dumm bleiben, habe es aber leider im weltweiten Netz nicht gefunden.

Was meinst Du damit?

Was mir mal unterkam war eine "Meterpreisung". Egal ob 
Hochschrank, Elektrogerät oder Spüle, pro Meter 900 EUR. 
Lackierte Fronten, dann pro Meter 1100 EUR ...


----------



## Krumnix (18 August 2015)

Grundsätzlich ist die Automatisierung eines Hauses um bestimmte Funktionen abzudecken nicht schlecht. Automatische Rollos, Heizung, etc. von einer Zentrale aus steuern hat schon was.
Jedoch sehe ich ein paar Probleme, die erst in Zukunft auf solche Häuser zukommt.
1. Wenn das System einen Fehler hat oder ein Modul defekt ist, dann fällt diese Funktion erstmal aus, bis Ersatz beschafft wurde. Kein Privat-Mann leistet sich ein Ersatzteilmagazin.
Hier muss man sicher sein, das es bei wichtigen Funktionen immer noch die Möglichkeit der "60er Jahre" Funktion gibt 
2. Sollte das Hauptsystem ausfallen, "steht" alles. Im Winter bei -15°C und das um 22 Uhr eine sehr doofe Situation. Auch hier muss man sicher über Alternativen Gedanken machen.
3. Sollte man selbst unterwegs sein, und im Haus ist kein Spezialist, muss das System so aufgebaut sein, das auch in brenzligen Situationen (siehe 1 + 2) Menschen ohne technisches
Wissen alles zum Laufen bringen.
4. Der Wiederverkaufswert fällt meiner Meinung extrem. Nicht jeder ist technisch begabt und nimmt oft Abstand von Häuser, die zu sehr automatisiert sind. Der Wert fällt noch mehr, 
wenn System verbaut sind, die entweder selbst entwickelt oder geknaupt sind (Raspberry Müll). Kann man gut mit getunten Autos vergleichen.
5. Apropos getunte Autos. Nicht jedem gefällt das System, das man ggf. verbaut hat. Wenn man KNX wählt, muss auch der zukünftige Interessent beim Hausverkauf das System mögen 
oder kennen. 
6. Was ganz entscheidend ist, wie lange garantiert der Hersteller seine Produkte und wie kompatible sind die Nachfolge-Produkte!?

An sowas sollte man also auch denken.


----------



## GLT (18 August 2015)

Das ist jetzt zwar alles schon völlig OT, aber naja.

Küchenangebote werden idR aus Blöcken und nicht aus "Einzelteilen" zusammengestellt.
Diese Blöcke beinhalten z.B. Unterschrank "xy" mit 2xSchublade, 2xFlügeltür, 2xFachboden, 100cm, Hängeschrank "ab" mit Glastür usw.; für diesen Block wird ein günstigerer Preis aufgerufen, als wenn man die Teile einzeln zusammenstellt. Verändert man den Block (und sei es nur geringfügig), wird man mit saftigem Aufpreis "bestraft", da Einzelteile berechnet werden, statt Blockpreise, kann man aber den Block gegen einen passenden tauschen, ist man monetär besser dran.
Dieses Spielchen geht bei Zusammenstellung, Maßen, Ausstattung, in Kombination mit Elektrogeräten usw. - so kann man aus einer 1600 Angebotsküche locker mal das x-fache machen (ohne eine bessere, im Sinne Qualität, Küche zu erhalten), andersrum aus einer relativ teueren Küchenserie eine preiswerte (nicht billig!) gestalten.

Wenn man dann noch weis, dass viele Küchen"Hersteller" im Grunde nur Namen sind u. man nicht unbedingt an der Qualtität sondern am "Design" spart, bei seiner Auswahl - kann man vermeiden, viel Geld zu verbrennen. Gut, man hat halt dann vlt. nicht die hippe Edelküche aus dem Hochglanzmagazin aka Vorzeigeküche - heute angesagt u. modern, übermorgen eine Geschmacksverfehlung.

Deshalb schrieb ich ja schon, dass man einen "Partner" braucht, der sich damit auskennt, einen wirklich berät u. Willens ist, da mitzumachen (dies ist der schwierigste Teil u. die lautwerbenden Küchenhäuser gehören m.Erfahrung nicht dazu). Vlt. sieht die "Traumküche" schlussendlich ein wenig anders aus, aber es passt.

Dir als Techniker sage ich ja nichts Neues, dass Qualität zwar ihren Preis hat, aber nicht jeder hohe Preis durch die Qualität gerechtfertigt wird und mehr oder weniger nur noch ein "Marken"aufschlag ist - das soll aber jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## GLT (18 August 2015)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Automatische Rollos, Heizung, etc. von einer Zentrale aus steuern hat schon was.


Im Grunde möchte man nichts mehr steuern - das soll die Hütte in Abhängigkeit der Gegebenheit selber machen

Viele Kunden kommen mit dem Hochglanzprospekt irgendwelcher Hersteller u. dem Wunsch mit Eiphone,-tablet,.Rollladen vom Urlaubsstrand,.. - die muss man erst mal aufklären.



Krumnix schrieb:


> Wenn das System einen Fehler hat oder ein Modul defekt ist, dann fällt diese Funktion erstmal aus


Sicher richtig - deshalb keine zentrale SPS, sondern verteilte "Intelligenz" - je granularer, desto geringreichender der Ausfall.



Krumnix schrieb:


> Sollte das Hauptsystem ausfallen, "steht" alles. Im Winter bei -15°C und das um 22 Uhr eine sehr doofe Situation. Auch hier muss man sicher über Alternativen Gedanken machen.


Wie bewertest Du die Lage bei Ausfall deiner Heizungs-/Kesselsteuerung? Welche Alternative kommt da als Notfallplan in Betracht?
Und nicht jeder Häuslebauer kann sich noch einen zusätzlichen Kachelofen mit Wassertasche leisten.



Krumnix schrieb:


> Sollte man selbst unterwegs sein, und im Haus ist kein Spezialist, muss das System so aufgebaut sein, das auch in brenzligen Situationen (siehe 1 + 2) Menschen ohne technisches  Wissen alles zum Laufen bringen.


Viel Spass bei der Reparatur der Heizung.



Krumnix schrieb:


> Was ganz entscheidend ist, wie lange garantiert der Hersteller seine Produkte und wie kompatible sind die Nachfolge-Produkte


Deshalb würde ich persönlich nie zu einem System raten, das direkt herstellerabhängig ist, z.B. LCN u.a.



Krumnix schrieb:


> Wenn man KNX wählt, muss auch der zukünftige Interessent beim Hausverkauf das System mögen oder kennen.


Wertverluste bei DIY-Bastellösungen drohen garantiert, genauso mit Systemen die nur wenige u. teuere Fachkräfte beherrschen.
Der normale Elektriker wird auch bei einer S5/S7 die Löffel strecken - deshalb ist für derartige Lösungen ein evtl. Rückbau einzukalkulieren.

Bei KNX ist die Lage wesentlich besser - kein Elektrolehrling kommt im Rahmen seiner Ausbildung um KNX rum, viele E-Firmen machen in KNX, es gibt zig Hersteller für KNX-Komponenten (somit keine Herstellerbindung), die Rückwärtskompatibilität beträgt dato >20 Jahre, die Preise wurden günstiger u. die Nachfrage steigt u. wer es mal hatte, will nicht mehr ohne. Die Mär, dass für simple Anwenderanpassungen gleich ein Spezialist ins Haus muss, ist so auch nicht richtig u. wird meist von jenen in die Diskussion geführt, die sich mit KNX weder auskennen, noch auseinandergesetzt haben.


----------



## Krumnix (18 August 2015)

@GLT: Du, ich habe nur in Erinnerung rufen wollen, das man an diese Punkte auch denken muss. 
Bezüglich der Heizungsanlage bietet jede mir bekannte Heizungsbau-Firma in meiner Umgebung einen 24h Notdienst an, wenn diese streikt.
Dann kommt ein Techniker, der die Anlage zum Laufen bringt. Ein Telefon bedienen, um diesen anzurufen, kann auch meine Frau machen oder im Ernstfall sogar ich, wenn ich in Südafrika beim Kunden sitze.
Bei einer selbst gebastelten Heizungssteuerung eine kleine oder auch große Elektrofirma anrufen, die nach 16 Uhr nicht mehr zu erreichen ist, stellt für mich keine Lösung dar. 
Und da ist es egal, ob das System auf KNX, Siemens(EIB) oder LON basiert. Ich kann an einer Hand Firmen im Umkreis von 100km abzählen, die 24h Service in diesem Bereich anbieten.


----------



## GLT (18 August 2015)

Krumnix schrieb:


> ich habe nur in Erinnerung rufen wollen, das man an diese Punkte auch denken muss.


Ist ja richtig u. halte ich ebenfalls für wichtig. Ich wollte nur dahingehend geraderücken, dass das kein ursächliches Problem einer Gebäudeautomation ist (hinsichtlich des Heizungsbeispiels) u. es eher nicht der Fall ist, dass dann Menschen ohne techn. Wissen was retten können.


Krumnix schrieb:


> Bei einer selbst gebastelten Heizungssteuerung eine kleine oder auch große Elektrofirma anrufen, die nach 16 Uhr nicht mehr zu erreichen ist, stellt für mich keine Lösung dar.


Gerade in diesem Bereich ist die GA absolut problemlos, da sie die Wärmeverteilung u. nicht deren Erzeugung betrifft; somit gibt es auch keine Bastelsteuerung. Interessant zu hören, dass es Gegenden gibt, wo keine Elektrofirma einen Notdienst eingerichtet hat (kenn ich halt anders).


Krumnix schrieb:


> Und da ist es egal, ob das System auf KNX, Siemens(EIB) oder LON basiert.


Nur als Info: KNX ist die nahtlose Nachfolge von EIB (ehemals instabus); LON spielt im Eigenheim höchstens noch in der kesseleigenen Steuerung eine Rolle.


----------



## mnuesser (2 Oktober 2015)

Also,
ich danke euch erstmal für den ganzen Input... Leider hat dies kurzfristig eher zu Frustration geführt 

Gut, so langsam wird das Haus größer, also MUSS ich mich langsam mal entscheiden...

Ich habe mich, nach Rücksprache mit meinem Automatisierungsgeilen Heizungsbauer, dazu entschlossen, doch etwas mehr zu machen.
(Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich für das Material einen "Sponsor" habe, und damit diese Kosten vernachlässigen kann)

Als erstes habe ich mich für eine S7-1500 entschieden, die hab ich schon hier 
Für die Steckdosen jeweils nen 5G1,5 mm² zu legen find ich auch passend...
In jeden Raum auf jedenfall schon mal in jeder Ecke ne 3-Fach + 2xLAN (Doppeldose) + 2x Koax (Also 5er Rahmen)
Diese Kabel gehen alle runter in meinen Hauswirtschaftsraum, da steht dann nen Schaltschrank... 5-Stock-Reihenklemmen in 2,5mm² für Steckdosen
Für die Kabel hab ich, vom Hauswirtschaftsraum nach oben bis zum Dach, ein Loch in den Beton machen lassen beim gießen...
OG wird vom Dachboden aus versorgt, Kabelpritsche rund herum find ich gut, komme ich überall hin...
Küche bekommt 2x Drehstromanschlüße (1x an der Wand, 1x im Mittelblock) + 2x den 5er Anschluss wie oben (1x Mittelblock, 1x Wand) + 3x 3er Kombination
Jetzt muss ich mal was weiter überlegen, bzw mal in meinen Hausplan diese Steckdosen einzeichnen...


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2015)

Überleg dir das gut mit der 1500er.
Wie willst du z.B. eine Visualisierung realisieren?
Wago hat hier wirklich massive Vorteile in diesem Bereich.


----------



## mnuesser (2 Oktober 2015)

Visualisierung für was?
Habe für alles ja meine Taster (Licht, Rollos etc.)
Meine Holde möchte also Maximal an den Temperaturen drehen... da dachte ich an eine Webseite auf dem CPU, die wird dann auf alle Handys und Tablets als Favorit abgespeichert, am pc noch als desktop-link und gut...
Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem KNX-Sollwertgeber  am besten Raumtemperatur + einstellbarer Sollwert für jeden Raum, aber das wäre eher Spielerei... so oft verstellt man die Temperatur eh nicht, und vor allem 
hab ich mit der Fußbodenheizung eh ein sehr träges medium zum heizen...


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2015)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Visualisierung für was?



Das habe ich mich am Anfang auch gefragt ...
Und dann ging es los es mit einer Aussensteckdose.
Normalerweise wird sie über einen Taster innen eingeschatet und hatte dann 4 Std. Strom.
Dann kamm meine Frau mit Weihnachtsdeko. Also habe ich zum Schalten einen Astro-Timer genommen.
Dann kam der Wunsch zum Einschalten mit Astro-Timer und zum Ausschalten bei einem absoluten Zeitpunkt.
Das war dann die erste Seite auf der Web-Visualisierung.
Das nächste waren dann die Rollo. Zuerst ganz simpel auf Tastendruck.
Dann kam die Idee mit einer Abwesenheitssimulation für den Urlaub. Und dann die Idee mit einer automatischen Beschattung.
Also nächste Visu.
An meinen Heizkörpern hab ich überall Homematic-Thermostate. Da meine Frau und mein Zwerg die Dinger immer verstellen hilft mir das eingebaute Zeitprofil nix.
Jetzt habe ich die ganze Sache auf zentralen Betrieb umgestellt. Dafür braucht man natürlich auch eine Visu.
Und so wächst und ändert sich das alles.
Heute bin ich froh, dass ich eine Wago-SPS genmmen habe.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (3 Oktober 2015)

wie gesagt, die benutzerdefinierten Webseiten sind doch in Ordnung, 
hab mir mal die Anleitung dazu angesehen, man kann den Webserver der CPU so einstellen dass direkt die Benutzerdefinierten Webseiten angezeigt werden...
Mehr brauch ich dann auch nicht... 
Ich denke ich werde das auch alles mit der 1500er hinbekommen...

Ich frage mich im Moment nur, welche Relais ich für die schaltbaren Steckdosen nehmen soll (wegen Einschaltströmen etc.) bzw. auch welche Relais ich für die Außenbeleuchtung nehmen soll...

Abgesehen davon ist noch interessant:

1. FI nur für die Badezimmer und die Küche oder ganzes Haus
2. Gruppenaufteilung der FIs (1x Badezimmer / 1x Küche+Wohnräume / 1x Flure)
3. Lieferant der 5 Stock-Klemmen (3x Durchgang + 1x N-Schiene + 1x PE Schiene)

gruss Markus


----------



## dentech (3 Oktober 2015)

Hi, soweit ich mich noch erinnere ist seit 2007 der FI (RCD) mit 30mA Fehlerstrom im kompletten Haus vorgeschrieben und nicht nur im Garten und Badezimmern.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (3 Oktober 2015)

Morgen, 

Also mit FI würde ich alles absichern und das mindestens mit zwei Gruppen. 

Als Sicherungen habe ich die Phoenix PIT L/NT/PE und L/L genommen. Sind mit Sammelschiene.

Als Relais habe ich welche von Finder genommen. Wobei es da aber auch von jedem Hersteller passende gibt


----------



## mnuesser (3 Oktober 2015)

gut... dann werden es also 3 FIs 
1x Garten und Aussenbeleuchtung
1x Alles im Haus bis auf Flure
1x Alle Flure

Mit den Klemmen komme ich nicht wirklich weiter... ich dachte ich hätte mal irgendwo Mehrstockklemmen gesehen mit 3x Durchgang, 1x N-Schiene und 1x PE zur Tragschiene... aber im Netz find ich bei Wage/Weidmüller/Phoenix nur Installationsklemmen, oder Motor-Anschlußklemmen...


----------



## mnuesser (3 Oktober 2015)

dann müsste ich im schlimmsten fall ne 3 stock klemme nehmen, und da drunter zwei kupferschienen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (3 Oktober 2015)

Moin,

Mir scheint ich habs bei meinen Schwiegereltern und mir übertrieben. 
Habe 4 FI Gruppen. Teils (PC) auch separate LS/FI. Da du ne Menge Geld in die Hand nimmst würde ich mir letzteres  ggf auch überlegen.

Relais habe ich von Finder. Die schmalen (39er) für Beleuchtung und Rollläden. 49er für Steckdosen.

Reihenklemmen Wago pushIn mit N-Schiene. L/N/PE plus L/L. Da ich überwiegend 5x1,5 habe schaut das halbwegs symmetrisch aus. 
Wenn allerdings Platz keine Rolle spielt könntest auch drei L/N/PE nebeneinander packen. Wären dann eben 6mm mehr pro Leitung.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## mariob (3 Oktober 2015)

Also,
mal prinzipiell zum Thema FI, ich habe hier pro WE nur zwei: Einmal Lichtkreis und einmal Steckdosen und anderes wie E Herd usw.. Für das Haus selbst dasselbe mit Ausnahme der Schmutzwasserpumpe im Keller.
Zumindest steht man nicht im Finsteren wenn da irgendein Toaster oder sowas spinnt. Und der Ausfall wird zeitnah bemerkt. Licht wird wahrscheinlich nie auslösen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ohm200x (3 Oktober 2015)

Hi,

Wie viele WohnEinheiten (WE) hast du?
Bei meinen zwei "Projekten" dreht es sich immer um Einfamilienhäuser. Meins 2-Geschossig, Schwiegereltern Bungalow.
Zumindest Technik wie Heizung, Gefriergeräte etc würde ich vom Rest trennen. Nicht dass der Rotz auftaut, weil die Kids mit Stricknadeln spielen und nix davon erzählen. 

(Bitte korrigieren falls veraltet, ist mein persönlicher letzter Wissensstand) Geräte mit Festanschluss (Herd, Heizung) müssen nicht an nen FI.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Morymmus (3 Oktober 2015)

Mein letzter Wissensstand zum Thema RCD:

Sromkreise, in denen eine von Laien bedienbare Steckverbindung verbaut ist, müssen über einen RCD abgesichert sein.

D.h. reine Lichtstromkreise müssen nicht zwingend nen RCD haben (Ausnahmen Bad und draussen)
Zu den Steckverbindern gehören z.B. die allgemein gebräuchlichen Schuko- oder CEE-Steckverbinder, sofern diese öffentlich zugänglich sind (eine Schaltschrank-Steckdose z.B. nicht)

Ich habe bei mir ebenfalls Tiefkühler und Kühlschrank separat, dann noch zwei RCD-Kreise für drinnen und draußen.



gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (3 Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube die Reihenklemmen nehme ich so... 
Ich setze die dann in zwei Reihen Hutschiene übereinander,
die untere auf nur einem böckchen, die L/L darüber auf zwei Böckchen...
darüber nen dicken kanal und fertig...

mit den Relais für die Rollomotoren bin ich nicht ganz so überzeugt...
Ist der Strom nicht ein wenig hoch wenn ich zwischen Hoch und Runter umschalte?
Ich mein wegen dem Kondensator?

Welche Absicherung hast du an den Steckdosen, welche an den Lampen?
16A Steckdosen / 6A Lampen und Rollos?


----------



## ohm200x (4 Oktober 2015)

Hi,

Richtig, 6A für Rollläden und Beleuchtung.

Hab seit 5 Jahren folgenden Aufbau für die Rollläden:
Je zwei 38er Finder (39 gabs da noch nicht). Das erste kommt mit 11 auf die Sicherung und ne dient Fahrt/Halt. Das zweite geht mit 11 auf 14 vom ersten und übernimmt die Fahrtrichtung. Somit ist in Hardware dafür gesorgt, dass der Motor nicht gleichzeitig für beide Richtungen Strom bekommt.

Läuft so jeden Tag 2x plus im Sommer teils zur Verschattung weitere Male. Ohne Probleme


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2015)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Richtig, 6A für Rollläden und Beleuchtung.
> 
> ...



Ich hab es auch Finder im Einsatz für die Rollos. Kein Problem.
Vorteil von Finder ist, dass es die Relais auch mit einer rastbaren Handbetätigung gibt und du somit auch mal ohne SPS was "setzen" kannst.
Probleme hat mir Finder beim Schalten eines 200W-Schaltnetzteils gemacht. Hier verklebten der Kontakt nach 2 Jahren. Nachdem ich mir aber den Schaltfunken angeschaut habe, war mir auch klar, dass das Netzteil deutlich über AC3 liegt.
Jetzt sitzt ein Schütz an der Stelle.
Somit vielleicht als Tipp für dich: Lass Platz in der Verteilung 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (4 Oktober 2015)

Danke,
hab mir jetzt auch die Finder Serie 39 raus gesucht:
2x für jede Rollade
1x für jede Lampe
+ Kammbrücken in Blau und in Rot

Ich hab noch elektrische Jalousien, da muss ich mal schauen, wie die denn geschaltet werden...


----------



## mnuesser (4 Oktober 2015)

irgendwelche empfehlungen zu günstigen Sicherungsautomaten mit Hilfsschalter und FI-Schutzschaltern?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2015)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Danke,
> hab mir jetzt auch die Finder Serie 39 raus gesucht:



Serie 39 ... Sind das die 6,2mm Koppelrelais?
Wenn ja, dann würd ich die nicht nehmen.
Ich hab Serie 4C. Die sind robuster.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (4 Oktober 2015)

warum würdest du die nicht nehmen?


----------



## mnuesser (6 Oktober 2015)

so, die letzten Tage mal was schlauer gemacht, leider nur in der falschen Reihenfolge...

Ich war irgendwie der überzeugung, dass es für Privatleute die KNX Software Kostenlos oder günstig gibt,
jetzt musste ich feststellen, dass dies nicht so ist... schade eigentlich...

Hatte von MDT so nette Tastsensoren mit Rückmeldung und Temperatursensor gefunden...
http://www.my-knx-shop.net/MDT-BE-GTT8W01-KNX-Glastaster-8-fach-Plus-Weiss-mit-Temperatursensor

Also wieder zurück zum Reissbrett...


----------



## SPS-freak1 (6 Oktober 2015)

Also das stimmt in Gewissen Umfang. Man kann einen Schülerlizenz bekommen. Dafür muss man nur einen Internet Kurs absolvieren. Einzige Einschränkung ist dann, dass man nur 20 Teilnehmer pro Projekt anlegen kann. Aber das war bei mir eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## mnuesser (6 Oktober 2015)

was ist dann "ein Teilnehmer"? ist das der Buskoppler mit all seinen eigenschaften, oder muss ich da alles einzeln zählen? 
z.b. bei dem erwähnten Tastsensor mit Temperatursensor wären es 8x Taster + 8x LED Rot + 8x LED Weiss + Temperatursensor


----------



## Morymmus (6 Oktober 2015)

Ein Teilnehmer ist üblichweise ein Hardware-Gerät inkl all seinen Eigenschaften.
1 Teilnehmer = 1 Hardware-Adresse 

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (6 Oktober 2015)

ok, dann sollte das ja passen... die Taster hab ich einmal in jedem raum...
20 Räume hab ich nicht... der Rest wir konventionell...

mal sehen, danke für die nachhilfe


----------



## ohm200x (6 Oktober 2015)

Hi, ich nutze auch die eingeschränkte Version. Habe allerdings auch nur 9 Teilnehmer dran. 
Falls du doch über die Grenze kommen solltest kannst auch mehrere Projekte anlegen. Bsp. EG und OG. Macht es nicht ganz übersichtlich, aber günstiger als die große ETS zu kaufen. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## mnuesser (7 Oktober 2015)

joa, das sollte ok sein...
ich will ja nicht beruflich damit arbeiten, da reicht mir die 20 Teilnehmer pro Projekt...


----------



## ohm200x (9 Oktober 2015)

Moin,

Nochmal paar Worte zur Relais-Auswahl. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Serie 39 ... Sind das die 6,2mm Koppelrelais?
> Wenn ja, dann würd ich die nicht nehmen.
> Ich hab Serie 4C. Die sind robuster.
> 
> ...



Kommt immer auf den Zweck und den Platz in Schrank an. 
Ich habe rund 50 Stück 38er seit fünf Jahren im Einsatz und wenn ich mich recht erinnere nur einen Ausfall und der war in der Anfangsphase. Der Relais-Typ ist der selbe wie beim 39er. Nur der Sockel ist anders. 
Daran hängen Hochvolt-LEDs, klassische Leuchtstoffröhren sowie Halogenlampen und wie bereits geschrieben auch Rollläden. 

Habe auch 49er im Einsatz für Steckdosen. Allerdings sind die nur wenig im Schalteinsatz.
Sind soweit ich das beurteilen konnte sehr ähnlich zu den 4c. 

24 Stück 39er mit Anschlussblock über Pfostenstecker habe ich vor nem Jahr verbaut. Im Einsatz sind die seit Jahresanfang.
Hier nur ein Ausfall: Drei LED-Leuchten an 24V Gleichspannung mit 350mA Treiber vor Ort an der jeweiligen  Leuchte. Gesamtstrom <500mA. Trotzdem verklebte der Kontakt innerhalb 8 Wochen.
Hier musste ich lernen, dass Relais unterschiedliche Belastbarkeiten haben in Bezug auf Gleich- bzw. Wechselstrom. 
Seit da ein 49er dran hängt ist auch hier Ruhe.
Rollläden gehen hier in übrigen über nen Bus (SMI - Standard Motor Interface). 

Ich denke: Wenn Platz keine Rolle spielt kann man sich auf einen Typ beschränken. Wobei im Privathaus das Argument von Ersatzteil-Bevorratung gering halten wohl auch nicht zieht. 
Bei meinem letzten Projekt war Platz essentiell und mit dem Mehrfachanschluss über Pfostenstecker hab ich auch noch Zeit und Platz (für Leitungen) einsparen können.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2015)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Rollläden gehen hier in übrigen über nen Bus (SMI - Standard Motor Interface).



Der SMI-Bus ist eine feine Sache. Als ich vor ca. 5 Jahren meine Rollladen ausgetauscht hab, hab ich damit geliebäugelt.
Mich hat damals der hohe Standby-Verbrauch von - wenn ich es noch recht weiss - ca. 8W pro Antrieb abgeschreckt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2015)

@Markus:

Nachdem ich gerade auch wieder etwas mit Dali machen will, bin ich auf
http://lunatone.at/de/dali-systeme/
gestossen.
Ich kannte den Hersteller bislang nicht.
Aber wenn ich mir das Produktspektrum so anschaue, muss ich sagen, dass ich keinen anderen kenne, der soviel hat.
Die Preise sind zudem auch noch im Rahmen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

